# Kingcut CA360 Setup help.



## muzzy_67 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, I have just purchased a NEW Kingcut CA360. I am new to this snd not up with all the lingo, so please help me. I have read through a heap of posts here, but no-one seems to have answered yet the issue I have. 

I have spent all weekend here in Newcastle, Australia trying to get my PC to speak to the cutter.

I have tried the Software that came with the CA360 "Artcut 2009" as well as the trial versions of "Signcut X2" and "Signblazer", all to no avail.

I have tried my Desktop Pc that has Windows-7 64-bit and have heard that everyone has issues with this, so I have blown the dust off an old Laptop with Win XP... Still wont speak/cut. I have been on Youtube and have looked at all the videos to see if I was missing something.

I have tried both the USB and the Serial ports. They are set to Com1.

Maybe I am missing something, one video says it has to be online, but the CA630 doesnt have an online button.

I just want to cut out Vinyl labels for my kids. Then try to do them T-shirts. It is purely to be a hobby with the kids and I, we were so excited to have it arrive with the courier and now I cant set it up. 

Surely it doesnt take a rocket scientist to set these up.

HELP me please.


----------



## tmann1 (Oct 13, 2008)

hi,u can try all com ports,not sure with your cutter signblazer mite not have the driver fot that,as it is a few years old now,i have signblazer 06 pro and a kingcut a1200 it took long time to get going,your cuter needs to be in the signblazer list of cutters,i prefer serial port,follow the instuctions to the letter,u will get it,good luck.


----------



## muzzy_67 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks tmann1 - I will run through them now. I have to keep trying, I dont want to dissapoint the kids. Getting a bit above me now though. Any help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't forget to check/change your port # under Device Manager.


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

hi

1- instal usb driver for plotter itself from the disc came with plotter
2- then go to device manager and find out com port number (mine is com3 so in video i show com 3 and maybe yours is difrent number 
3a-download windows xp vista and 7 32 bite driver from this link
http://www.sendspace.com/file/4z8bvs
3b- download windows xp vista and 7 64 bit from this link
http://www.sendspace.com/file/vwob65

4- un zip it open and run the setup
select instal then select com port same as your device manager and select moder gx500 and start and finish instalation
5- instal coreldraw or illustrator or auto cad
then you can use your cutter as a printer
-------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.sendspace.com/file/2fqv4c
how to cut from illustrator
http://www.sendspace.com/file/z7pau9
---------------------------------------------------------------
how to cut from coreldraw
http://www.sendspace.com/file/uet5cs
you are redy to use you plotter
and you have to use the plotter as gx500 printer in coreldraw or auto cad
----------------------------------------

you need winrar software to unzip this softwares after download.
If you do not have winrar then please download free from this link
www.download25.com/install/winrar.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
in signcut
instal usb driver and find out the port number
select creation kingcut kcut pro ct24(630)


----------

